# Greetings from Canada!



## Julian Ray (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Just registered... 

Greetings from Canada and Best wishes to everyone with your creative works 

Julian Ray


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Julian and welcome to VI! Enjoy yourself on the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 13, 2011)

Canada's a pretty great place!!! Don't forget to vote! :lol:


----------



## A/V4U (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome here Julian......Ned...I don't like Ignatief...I probably go with Bruins :wink: o-[][]-o


----------

